# Degree Program for an SNR NCO?



## Sully (30 Oct 2012)

I did a quick search nothing found. I think I know the answer to my question already but I also know there are knowledgeable and in the know people on this board. With the CF's intent on a SNR NCO Core (RSM/CWO+positions) to have a degree, is there any such program in place for a NCM within the CF? Something similar to UTPNCM or the IBDP (providing you could count / put forward French and leadership course credits)? I am in the know with regards to the BMASC program (RMC) that is correspondence. Is there any way for an NCO to receive a degree on the CF's cost - going to school for a full 3/4 years (providing a return of mandatory service to the CF) without commissioning? Any information would be appreciated, and I know I am not the only one curious. Thanks.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (30 Oct 2012)

I know of at least two NCMs who have done this; one a CPO2 and the other a PO2. I actually have a note on my desk to call the Chief. As for Key positions being degrees, that may still be a ways off. There is a trial ongoing with succession planned snr CPO/MWO/CWO attending RMC but this is a pilot right now. I am actually researching this right now and have an appointment with the PSO's Office in Halifax later this week to discuss this (among other things).
I will look into this over the next couple days and see what I can dig up. I have sent the link to this thread to my work email (I have a habit of losing track where I read things on here some times!!). 
I would suggest for the time being going to ask the PSO where you are about doing an ILP (Individual Learning Plan). Right now, certain courses and just time in the CF are being given equivalency by a fair amount of post secondary institutions.
Now, would you be permitted to attend University full time as an NCM for 3-4 years, there might be someone else here who knows different but I don't think so. We aren't quite there yet. That said, I will pose the question to someone at CDA who will know for sure.
Have you asked about UTP or any other program to go Officer?
BTW, I am fairly new in the position in MARLANT dealing with NCM PD and PME but if you want to PM me, I can forward some interesting links on the DIN I have stumbled upon in the process of trying to learn my job!

Pat


----------



## Sully (30 Oct 2012)

Thanks - PM incoming.


----------

